# Newbie Pile



## ERPARKER (Nov 30, 2005)

Some "newbie" photos.  We had two 70 year-old oak trees taken down about six weeks ago.  We ordered a Lopi Declaration (yet to be installed) and I've been perfecting my wood splitting technique every since.


----------



## ERPARKER (Nov 30, 2005)

Thanks for the info.  I sort of figured that the tarp was overkill.  I actually thought I was being pretty clever with the fence.  Oh well.
One of the trees we took down used to straddle the property line.  Our neighbor let us route the fence around the tree, hence the "cut out".  

We haven't quite figured out what we're going to do.  Our house is suburban where lots are measured in square feet rather than acres, so we don't have a lot of space to deal with (though we have more than most).  In other words, I can't just throw together a wood shed "on the south 40".  I also don't have a good feel for how much wood we'll go through in a season.  My first priority is to just get the wood split and off the ground.  From what I've been reading on the forum, most of the drying occurs over the summer.  If so, then I can worry about splitting it now, see how much I have, then build something in the spring and stack it all again.

I'd be interested in input from other forum members whose homes are suburban or urban.  How are you drying and storing 4 to 6 cords of wood?


----------



## Willhound (Nov 30, 2005)

I think Frank is essentially right regarding too much of a good thing, but the point being that it will still likely dry, just take an awful long time. It also could depend on the exposure of the front of the pile, i.e. does it get afternoon sun and/or any prevailing breeze that might help ? I see your 3 sided fence as the start of a nice little storage area. If it was me, I'd look at some type of solid "roof" like a sheet of tin or wood or something. Heck, it's a good looking fence, go all out and throw some shingles on top if you want, but leave the front open. That slat board fence should allow at least some air circulation too, so not a total lost cause in my opinion, considering the fewer options you might have in a suburban lot.

As far as suburban wood storage, woodpiles are tough on grass, as in there won't be any after having wood stacked on it for a year, and it takes years to grow back, so pick your spot carefully. Look at the bright side, more woodpile means less grass to cut. ;-)


----------



## ERPARKER (Nov 30, 2005)

Thanks Willhound,

I have a vision of a shed, open on four sides but with a roof, something like 8' x 6' x 20' but with enough internal space to allow air to flow.  With the trees gone that part of the yard will get more sun.  There are a lot fewer leaves to rake as well.  I'll need spousal approval for this undertaking, however.  Our first natural gas bill of the season was $100 and we're in Northern Virginia and have only had a few really cold days.  At this rate, our annual gas bill will be close to $2000 with the thermostat at 68 during the day and 58 at night!  If the insert and the dry wood we do have heats the entire house, I'll have spousal approval to build just about anything I want.

Eric


----------



## ChrisN (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi Eric,  I have 4 or 5 cords in my side yard, and it does take up quite a bit of space.  It helps with drying if you can leave space between the rows.  I find that a year just sitting, stacked and uncovered under the sun and in the weather dries most wood just fine.  I stack my wood on pallets to increase air flow.  I thought about a wood shed, but have found after 2 years of burning that just covering the top of the seasoned wood with a tarp is a whole lot cheaper and provides effective protection.  That recently processed wood should be good to go for next year, but I wouldn't use it this season.
Congratulations on your new stove!
Chris


----------



## Darryl Rose (Dec 2, 2005)

I was about to make the same observation.  I definitely would not use that wood this season.


----------



## ERPARKER (Dec 2, 2005)

Thanks for the info.

The newly split wood is all for next year.  I figure we'll have 4 to 5 cords when it's all split.  The bad news is that we only have about 1/2 cord of wood that we can use this year.

Eric


----------



## Chas. (Dec 2, 2005)

I use my wood as a fence. Fences make good neighbors. It is neatly stacked and if they complain, so be it. I cross stack as can be seen and it will season for 18-24 months before using. Oh yeah, this was all hand split too.


----------



## Mo Heat (Dec 2, 2005)

Toasty said:
			
		

> I use my wood as a fence. Fences make good neighbors. It is neatly stacked and if they complain, so be it.



My sometimes inconsiderate brother-in-law came over for Thanksgiving and while out of my ear-shot, proclaimed to Mrs. and Mother-Mo-Heat that my wood pile belonged in a trailer park and made my yard you like 'white trash'. He's always trying to get on my good side.  :-/ 

Personally, I like the look of your 'fence'. Has the same flavor as a split rail to me.

BTW: I'd swear I've seen that photo before. Did you change login names for the new forum? If so, care to equate your old login with your new?


----------



## Chas. (Dec 3, 2005)

Mo Knows ! Yes, you have seen it before. I'm digging into it this year! 
On the old board my screen name was just nickname "Chas." 
Thought I'd liven it up a bit.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 3, 2005)

Mo Heat said:
			
		

> Toasty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

